# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Half black yellow tail tuxedo guppy (US line)

## Tarzan78

Some more of my half black yellow tail tuxedo guppies from USA...
Enjoy!...  :Wink:

----------


## Tarzan78

Up close & personal... 
In tank...

In bag...

----------


## Tarzan78

When the night falls...  :Wink:

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing my fishes... :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

Some more of them growing up...

----------


## Janicepj

you import them from US?

----------


## Tarzan78

> you import them from US?


Nope, the breeder Tim & Gary don't even export outside of USA. They only mail their fishes within USA.
I have to buy a ticket to New York to collect their fish postage from where the stay in Michigan and then bring back to Singapore.  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

Enjoy!...  :Wink:

----------


## zhou yuande

Very nice guppy!!! Awesome!!!

----------


## Tarzan78

> Very nice guppy!!! Awesome!!!


Glad u like them...  :Razz: 
Sharing some pics...

----------


## Tarzan78

My another pair of half black yellow tuxedo doing me honors...
I never recycle any of my guppies for competition.  :Wink:

----------


## Tarzan78

> you import them from US?


Yes I do. 

And some of my Korean line half black yellow tuxedo guppy...Enjoy!

----------


## Tarzan78

Another Korean pair for my Taiwanese friend...  :Smile:

----------


## rvf35nc

Nice.

Fancy guppy scene kinda quiet though.  :Sad:

----------


## Tarzan78

> Nice.
> Fancy guppy scene kinda quiet though.


I agree. Do u think the local club is doing enough to promote the hobby?

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Dscheng

U selling? Email me [email protected]
I interested to get some from you.

----------


## ActiveBlast

I'm interested to get it too? Is there any local breeders or are you selling?

----------

